# compTIA have changed their minds



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

compTIA recently announced that regardless of what cert you have and when you took it you must now renew your cert every 3 years for it to remain valid.

Since they have had lots of complaints and people saying they will not study compTIA certs anymore they have changed the renewal policy.

It now states that anyone who passes a compTIA cert after January 1st 2011 must recertify every 3 years, anyone certfied before that does not have to.


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> compTIA recently announced that regardless of what cert you have and when you took it you must now renew your cert every 3 years for it to remain valid.
> 
> Since they have had lots of complaints and people saying they will not study compTIA certs anymore they have changed the renewal policy.
> 
> It now states that anyone who passes a compTIA cert after January 1st 2011 must recertify every 3 years, anyone certfied before that does not have to.


lol well at least i got mine in time, I wonder why they started that renewal policy ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ickymay said:


> lol well at least i got mine in time, I wonder why they started that renewal policy ?


money (and before you say it, yes they are supposed to be a non profit organization, but we both know there is no such thing). compTIA say it is because of new ISO standards but thats a load of bollocks.


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> money (and before you say it, yes they are supposed to be a non profit organization, but we both know there is no such thing). compTIA say it is because of new ISO standards but thats a load of bollocks.


I suppose they could argue it's to keep up with new tech :4-dontkno


----------



## Jamesrpw (Feb 6, 2010)

They keep wanting the techs to renew they should pay for the classes, techs eventually go for the microsoft or red hat certificates anyway over comptia especially since you can't trade up comptia certificates for the MCITP like you were able to with the MCSE


----------



## nicksnkicks (Feb 6, 2010)

May be the new initiative is just to keep quality of certification under control. In today times technology is changing everyday and in three years one can expect a lot to change. Hence they might have done this.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the problem with it though. compTIA certs are more recognised in the US than anywhere else, this will put people of doing them.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

CompTIA started to act just like Cisco...
you must renew Cisco certs every three years as well.


----------



## xxxtc (Feb 24, 2010)

its a brave new world right lol i JUST started teaching myself a+ cert while in limbo to start school in summer by the department of labor (aka job corps =-s D.o.L sounds better though lmao) i'm just starting to get my feet on the ground...this is my second week teaching myself and i want to jump in head first

my first project for myself is installing new hard drives and windows 7 beta into one of the computers provided here on campus (its a POS but hey gotta work with whatcha got)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

xxxtc said:


> its a brave new world right lol i JUST started teaching myself a+ cert while in limbo to start school in summer by the department of labor (aka job corps =-s D.o.L sounds better though lmao) i'm just starting to get my feet on the ground...this is my second week teaching myself and i want to jump in head first
> 
> my first project for myself is installing new hard drives and windows 7 beta into one of the computers provided here on campus (its a POS but hey gotta work with whatcha got)


the best way to learn mate, good luck with your studies and good luck for when you take the exams.


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

How much do they charge to take the test? 

I was thinking about taking it just so that I can wow people with "A+ Certified" on my website. Otherwise it doesn't seem to have any value when it comes to a freelance computer repair guy. My CompTIA book has so many trivial questions like "True or False? Lands are recessed areas on the surface; each represents either a 1 or 0, respectively". I know data is stored as 1's and 0's but if, when I was reading the book, I didn't take note of and retain the useless terminology then I'm gonna get the question wrong.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually it will have more sway if you were a freelance computer guy since you get a card proving it that you can show customers.

You need to learn how to retain info, taking small notes and reading them will help.

I am not sure how much the exams are in the US but the two A+ exams you need to pass in the UK are £111 + vat however for the US and Canada and the UK you can get discount vouchers from www.gracetechsolutions.com if you are from the UK you need to buy international vouchers.

You buy the two vouchers and you register with pearsonvue.com and book your exams through them with the vouchers instead of your credit card.


----------



## tpsasser (Feb 23, 2010)

The cost is about $132 USD getting the voucher through 

https://store.comptia.org/default.aspx


----------

